# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Legality

## dt725

Ordering gear from a source or online, recognizing the issue especially in the states, is there precautions when dealing with mail, or payment information, any direction here?

----------


## SlimJoe

Best getting of someone u no or lives close by

----------


## dt725

really, well I guess, i need to look around then, thanks

----------


## dt725

BTW, I guess i asked the question because the site mentions source checks, and i assumed they were on line, but...

----------


## Armykid93

A lot of times ive heard what will happen when you get stuff threw the mail and online is law enfor***ent can seize it, which would be a massive waste of money.

----------


## sir.solidarity

I'm unclear as to what you're asking.
There's more of a risk of losing your money and getting a seizure letter than anything serious.

----------


## spywizard

what you are asking for is not allowed to be discussed in depth.. sorry..

if you do a lot of ready though you can pick up on the how to do it..

----------

